# Rochdale to Blackpool ride



## Simba (28 Jul 2010)

Anyone in the Greater Manchester area up for this? I would like to achieve a 50+ mile ride but, don't wish to do it alone.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

Is it an 'organised' ride or is it just something you wanna do?


----------



## Simba (28 Jul 2010)

Just something I want to do. For fun with a few people from here.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

why don't you post it and organise it then?!


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2010)

sounds like it could be a good not-too-harsh route for a bunch ride!


----------



## Simba (28 Jul 2010)

I will organise it, if there is enough interest for it.


----------



## Karlos (28 Jul 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I will organise it, if there is enough interest for it.




Too far for me at the minute I'm afraid, I might get there but no way could I make it back as well


----------



## Dilbert (28 Jul 2010)

Karlos said:


> Too far for me at the minute I'm afraid, I might get there but no way could I make it back as well



There is a train back, one change, about 2 hours.  Bikes can be taken free on both, one can be booked (Transpennine) and one First-Come-First Served (Northern Rail). 

 I might be up for this depending when it is.  Done 30 in one go so far.


----------



## rusty bearing (2 Aug 2010)

Sounds like could be fun, when is it?


----------



## Simba (2 Aug 2010)

Can do it sometime towards the end of the month maybe?


----------



## Globalti (3 Aug 2010)

I'm up for it; I live about half way (north of Blackburn) so I can help with route choice and some decent cafes and I'll join the full ride. I did home to Bowness on Windermere a couple of weeks ago, which was 60 miles. I can also offer transport back for two riders in my car, which I could leave at Blackpool. 

What route were you thinking of taking out of Rochdale? 

ColinJ will be interested too.


----------



## Simba (3 Aug 2010)

I was thinking on something like this

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...3.715403,-2.606506&spn=0.397411,1.344452&z=10


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2010)

i'm in. just let me know when.


----------



## Globalti (3 Aug 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I was thinking on something like this
> 
> http://maps.google.c...1,1.344452&z=10



Pretty good route; I'm very familiar with all but the last few miles. You've only got two major climbs, one out of Rochdale on Edenfield Road and the second over the Grane-Elton roads into Blackburn. Both will give you an easy climb of a couple of miles with a very long gentle downhill. Your only problem will be traffic so I'd recommend an early Saturday or Sunday start.

Local knowledge: the only bit I would change would be that after crossing the A56 at Edenfield, you drop down into Irwell Valley and cross the Irwell. Instead of taking Ewood Lane and Green's lane (steep and manky narrow lanes, may be glass-strewn) over to Rossendale High school, keep right on Manchester Road northwards to the big roundabout. There's a big Tesco there (in the premises of a garden centre built with laundered drug money and confiscated) where you can buy snacks. Then follow Broadway west, turning left (south) on the B6214 Helmshore Road. You then take an easily-missed right onto Station Road, which will put you onto Holcombe Road, passing Helmshore Textile museums (cafe and a fascinating place to visit, amazing mill scenery, good place to park bikes) and a brilliant pub called the Robin Hood (Copper Dragon Ales) and thence straight up onto the Grane Road. I can guide you through all this section. 

Oh, in Blackburn Freckleton Street is one-way, you'll be on Byrom Street. Montague Street is extremely steep for a short distance so I could probably work out a better route onto Preston New Road. From there on you're on some pretty busy roads, you could avoid them by going through Ribchester and Longridge but that would add miles and hills.


----------



## Sheepy1209 (3 Aug 2010)

The A583 between Preston and Blackpool is OK for a group as it's largely either dual carriageway or wide single, with a 50 or 40 limit most of the way.
If you want a quieter / scenic route consider going slightly north of Preston and coming through Woodplumpton, Inskip, Elswick and Singleton - or stitch together a route on the minor roads in between that route and your proposed one (perfectly possible, but signposting isn't great round there).


If you're happy with the route you've proposed, I suggest leaving the A583 at the traffic lights just before the M55, head down Whitehill Road, continue down School Road, right at the end onto Common Edge Road, left onto Squires Gate Lane and join the promenade at Starr Gate. You arrive in Blackpool on a much more pleasant route that way - the town centre's not a nice place to cycle.


----------



## Simba (3 Aug 2010)

I would also be quite happy to all meet at rochdale and someone else with more knowledge lead the way.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2010)

i could join on the way (rossendale), as i will be planning on riding back. i will be slow due to being on a folder.


----------



## Globalti (3 Aug 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I would also be quite happy to all meet at rochdale and someone else with more knowledge lead the way.



Well what you need is somebody with local knowledge for each section. Rochdale shouldn't be difficult, just follow the signs for Edenfield. I can do all of the bit from there, through Blackburn and as far as Preston. From there you need somebody else. The only thing I would say is that everybody has to agree to stick together; countless group MTB rides have taught me that the quickest way to wreck a ride is for individuals to break off because they think they know a better route. And the person (you) who proposed and organised the ride has the final word.

Where would you start in Rochdale?


----------



## Fiona N (3 Aug 2010)

I could meet you in Blackpool  I've been meaning to do another round trip down that way as an excuse for calling in at Garstang for some custard tart


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Aug 2010)

aren't you the super fast super long rides lady? i'd slow you down to the point you'd get bored i think.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2010)

Hi folks.

As the route stands, there are too many busy roads and too much riding through built-up areas for my taste but if you'd allow me to suggest a slightly alternative route... 

By coincidence, I was about to arrange a forum ride from Hebden Bridge to Blackpool so I'd already worked out a route starting at Hebden Bridge and passing through Padiham. I've adapted that route for a Rochdale start and put it here on Bikely.

From Rochdale, there isn't much choice until Haslingden but after that, I agree with Sheepy1209, and would choose to take the B6236 to Oswaldtwistle, Whitebirk, avoid the HUGE roundabout and dual-carriageway by backstreets and A666 to Wilpshire, cross the Ribble at Ribchester, then go Longridge, Goosnargh, Broughton, Inskip, Elswick, Singleton to Stanley Park or head down to the coast. 

The total climbing wouldn't be much more than the A-road route because the climb over the B6236 is about 60 m lower than that over the A6177. There is an extra climb though, the smallish one from Ribchester to Longridge.

I plotted the route from the railway station because if I come, I'll take the train over. The earliest I'd arrive would therefore be about 09:25 on a Sunday, but it could be earlier on a Saturday.

If I come along, I'd be riding back from Blackpool too via my original route shown here. 

My Rochdale-to-Blackpool route is 82 km (51 miles) and my Blackpool-to-Hebden Bridge route is 86 km (53.5 miles) so if anybody wanted to get a century ride in, they could join me for the return leg. Returning from Todmorden to Rochdale instead of Hebden Bridge would add about 8 km (5 miles) to the total distance making it 176 km (109.4 miles) rather than 168 km (104.4 miles).

It's not my ride, so please don't feel under any obligation to change your route just for me. I can always arrange to ride my original route another time.

*PS* If I come along, navigation will be be easy with my trusty GPS!


----------



## Simba (4 Aug 2010)

Im quite happy to do that colin, I just want a decent ride that is a decent distance.


----------



## bigtoe (4 Aug 2010)

I was looking at that route but in reverse for mooching round the start villagey type thing of the TOB then riding home to blackpool for the stage finish on the 6th sept which is a saturday.


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2010)

Yes, Colin's route is nicer especially the bit from Blackburn to Liverpool; Preston is ghastly and the roads a nightmare for a cyclist. That route takes you within 100 yds of my front door! Colin, look carefully at the climb out of Irwell valley towards Helmshore; it's a steep narrow little lane. I will go and check it out this weekend but I maintain that it might be better to take the more gradual climb up the Manchester road to the big roundabout on the A56. I will also check out the cafe at Helmshore Textile Museums because this would be a delightful place to stop for refreshments with plenty of space for bikes; it's quite private and enclosed. The museums are fascinating and a stop there would contribute greatly to the character of this ride through the mill towns to the former holiday resort of the masses!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

it seems ok. i avoid edenfield road like the plaque tho. going thru shawforth / rawtenstall ends in the same place safely.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Im quite happy to do that colin, I just want a decent ride that is a decent distance.


Super! Obviously, some A-roads are unavoidable from Rochdale but those really busy ones through Preston aren't necessary.



Globalti said:


> Yes, Colin's route is nicer especially the bit from Blackburn to *Liverpool*


That's what comes of getting up at 05:30! 



Globalti said:


> Preston is ghastly and the roads a nightmare for a cyclist.


That's what I was getting at - I really don't like riding through big towns/cities. I'll do it if I have to, but not when there are nicer alternatives.



Globalti said:


> Colin, look carefully at the climb out of Irwell valley towards Helmshore; it's a steep narrow little lane. I will go and check it out this weekend but I maintain that it might be better to take the more gradual climb up the Manchester road to the big roundabout on the A56.


You could be right, but I'd feel nervous about taking a forum ride round a big busy roundabout. I've had too many near misses on them so I tend to avoid them or ride them with a very assertive attitude at full speed which some riders might not be happy to do.



Globalti said:


> I will also check out the cafe at Helmshore Textile Museums because this would be a delightful place to stop for refreshments with plenty of space for bikes; it's quite private and enclosed. The museums are fascinating and a stop there would contribute greatly to the character of this ride through the mill towns to the former holiday resort of the masses!


That sounds like a great place for a stop, but surely it's too early in the ride? It's only 16 km (10 miles) after we set off, with over 64 km (40 miles) to go to Blackpool. I was going to suggest that we have our main stop at the end of the ride, but we could call in at the shops in Longridge at the 48 km (30 mile) point to buy supplies (also public toilets available).

I'm okay with a fairly slow average speed, but I have to bear in mind that I'm riding back afterwards and would prefer to get back in daylight (sunset will be about 20:00 at the end of August) so I'd prefer only one main stop but I'll "go with the flow"!



bromptonfb said:


> it seems ok. i avoid edenfield road like the plaque tho. going thru shawforth / rawtenstall ends in the same place safely.


Edenfield Road - the A680 out of Rochdale? I did look at going out through Whitworth but thought it would add a lot of distance but actually it's only about 3 extra km (2 miles) - is it really that much safer? From what I can remember, all those roads are pretty busy.

If we did go the Rawtenstall way, how about taking to the quiet roads higher up the hillside past the ski slope? They are a bit lumpy but away from the valley traffic.


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2010)

The big roundabout on the A56 isn't a major junction; it's mostly used by local traffic going to the Tesco and between Helmshore and Haslingden/Rawty. 

Didn't realise Helmshore was so early in the ride. I will check with a roadie pal for a cafe in the Ribchester/Longridge area this weekend. There's Chipping but that's too far north.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Super! Obviously, some A-roads are unavoidable from Rochdale but those really busy ones through Preston aren't necessary.
> 
> 
> That's what comes of getting up at 05:30!
> ...





hi colin,

edenfield road is lumpy, narrow and a major route for commuting motons at very fast speeds. the alternative whilst busy, but not too busy, has limited speeds so no kamikaze cornering by motons.

re going up past the ski slope, sure it's fine for me and anyone else used to hilly roads but it's hilly even by your standards.

trust me i live there and the edenfield road is so bad i will be adding 5 miles per day to avoid it when my next placement starts in a few weeks.

word of warning though, the old haslingden road is hilly and has some strong headwinds towards blackburn, a very tedious road in the wrong conditions. when it's nice and sunny with no wind it's a nice road with nice views.

however after that said it's pretty much downhill to the seaside.

the a56 roundabout is easy peasy as we are turning left at the first one and the second roundabout is relatively quiet.

cheers

shaun


----------



## Fiona N (4 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> aren't you the super fast super long rides lady?...



Yes Yes Yes that's me 

Well, maybe I used to be but my pomp was 10 years ago (and more) and nowadays I like nothing more than some long(-ish) distance dawdling with good cafes along the way. I got burned off in a 200km Audax last weekend by a man on a folder* so don't underrate yourself 

* In self-defence, I have to note it was a modern Moulton with a lot more gears than I had


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

Fiona N said:


> Yes Yes Yes that's me
> 
> Well, maybe I used to be but my pomp was 10 years ago (and more) and nowadays I like nothing more than some long(-ish) distance dawdling with good cafes along the way. I got burned off in a 200km Audax last weekend by a man on a folder* so don't underrate yourself
> 
> * In self-defence, I have to note it was a _*modern Moulton with a lot more gears*_ than I had



i think people mistake these with being similar to other folders, not true. the moultons are dedicated speed machines. i think they were banned from races due to them having an unfair advantage, i also seem to recall that some world speed record was set on a moulton, so don't under rate yourself!!


----------



## Fiona N (4 Aug 2010)

Do we have a date yet? I haven't noticed one. 

If you're starting late enough on Saturday I could get to Rochdale by train (by just after 8.30am) and then ride home from Blackpool which would make a really good day out. 
Sunday's not an option for this as the trains don't stop here until nearly midday so I'd get to Rochdale at about 2.30pm  but I reckon I could do the opposite - meet you in Blackpool and ride back to Hebden Bridge/Rochdale to catch the train home.


----------



## Globalti (4 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> [/b][/u]
> 
> 
> hi colin,
> ...



I agree with you on Haslingden Old Road, it's twisty and hilly and brings you into Blackburn at Audley, quite far east. I much prefer the Grane-Elton turnpike road; it climbs higher but the climbing is steady and easy, the Grane valley (once a centre for illicit whisky distilling) is pretty with reservoirs, woods and walls and the views from the summit are staggering. On a clear day you can see the Ribble estuary and the Fylde peninsula, Blackpool Tower, right up to the South Lakes fells, massive gas rigs in Morecambe Bay, Longridge Fell, the Bowland fells including Parlick Pike, Waddington Fell, the Yorkshire Dales (I never know which ones) and Pendle Hill. From there it's a long steady downhill right into Blackburn, past the hospital and ending up at the westerly end of town.


----------



## Kestevan (4 Aug 2010)

I'm sorely tempted to join you in a "there and back" depending on the dates.... sods law says it will be on a day when I'm working or have other commitments though


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (4 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> I agree with you on Haslingden Old Road, it's twisty and hilly and brings you into Blackburn at Audley, quite far east. I much prefer the Grane-Elton turnpike road; it climbs higher but the climbing is steady and easy, the Grane valley (once a centre for illicit whisky distilling) is pretty with reservoirs, woods and walls and the views from the summit are staggering. On a clear day you can see the Ribble estuary and the Fylde peninsula, Blackpool Tower, right up to the South Lakes fells, massive gas rigs in Morecambe Bay, Longridge Fell, the Bowland fells including Parlick Pike, Waddington Fell, the Yorkshire Dales (I never know which ones) and Pendle Hill. From there it's a long steady downhill right into Blackburn, past the hospital and ending up at the westerly end of town.



i agree about the grane road, whilst it has a bad reputation for car crashes and deaths, that's only really at peak rush hour times during the week, so we should pretty much have it to ourselves at weekend (i'm assuming we're doing it at weekend).

come on someone SET A DATE!!!!!  

edit: big bank holiday weekend coming....


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2010)

My head is spinning with the number of choices!

How about Shaun's suggestion of going via Whitworth, then the A681 to Rawtenstall? It probably doesn't make sense to go by the ski slope just to avoid a short stretch of A-road downhill. 

You'd have to tell me the best way to get to the Grane Road - I don't know the roads from Waterfoot onwards (I usually turn right up the B6238) so one of you guys tell me the best way and I'll plot it. On my map it just looks like one horrible A-road mess!

I haven't ridden the Grane Road before, having been put off by the fact that it ends up in Blackburn and I've heard about fatal accidents on it. If you reckon it will be okay on a Saturday or Sunday, fair enough.

Do we really have to go through the centre of Blackburn? I've never been there but I automatically assume that it won't be much fun riding through places like that. Can't we skirt round to the east via Whitebirk?

Is my route from Wilpshire to Blackpool okay?

As for dates - I'd prefer it not to be the bank holiday weekend at the end of the month because I might be going away. How about Sat 21st or Sun 22nd? If it's a Sunday I'd have to ride over if it was an early start and that would be pushing my distance up to more than I've done for 3 years. I could probably do it, but I'd prefer not to until I'm fitter. So my vote would be Sat 21st, 08:00-09:30 start or Sun 22nd 09:30-10:00 start.


----------



## Globalti (5 Aug 2010)

Surely it's for Fluffy, the OP, to nominate the day?


----------



## Simba (5 Aug 2010)

I am happy with saturday 21st at 8am 

Meeting point can be Rochdale Town Hall. After that I am just along for the ride, I am not the best climber but on flats and descents I am pretty fast.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

okey dokey we are getting nearer to a fixed date and a route. 

as a suggestion colinj, why don't you plot what we have so far (including the already suggested routes from others) in collaboration with globalti? and ask the OP if he is happy with the proposed route.

looking forward to this. i have been thinking of doing blackpool for ages and ages.

i'm probably going to ride to the start then to blackpool. if i feel up to it, (depends on the wind and rain i suppose) i'm going to have a good hour long stop in blackpool to get some good calorific food. then ride home. i will be slow, so if any other slow riders want to join me great, if faster fitter riders (fiona & globalti for example) feel i'm way too slow, i really don't mind (read prefer) being left to fend for myself (i hate holding people up for too long on 50 milers never 100 milers, makes me feel guilty).

for information only, my average mph is 11 mph in hilly areas and the fastest i've done solo is 16 mph (over 41 miles). i suspect i will nearer the 11 mph on the way home, maybe even slower, i am on a folder after all.


----------



## Simba (6 Aug 2010)

My pace is anywhere from 12-16mph all depends on the wind and stuff. I usually average in the 14 bracket. 

I need everyone to PM me their intent to come and I will do a list. Along with the date, we can decide on the route once we are all at the start?


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Just got home from a recce of the section from Edenfield past the golf course over the top to Helmshore; it's definitely an MTB only section, horribly steep for 200 yards of greasy narrow lane with broken tarmac. If we do go over the Grane road it would definitely be better to take the easier but slightly longer climb north up Manchester Road to the A56 roundabout then turn south westish and cruise down Broadway.


----------



## Simba (6 Aug 2010)

OK the list

Fluffy
*Globalti


*I will edit this list as more people message me with their confirmation.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Just been studying the Explorer map of Blackpool and Preston and I see that the B5269 then B5266 would take us from Longridge through a succession of quiet villages in the Fylde flatlands straight to the foot of Blackpool Tower, which would be a fitting finish because you'll be able to see the tower from the top of Oswaldtwistle Moor 30 miles away. 

So Colin, my route suggestion: 

Rochdale Town Hall to Norden, thence over Owd Bett's Road to Edenfield. A56 for a short distance north then cross the Irwell and take the Grane road to Blackburn. Through the town (it's not too bad) and up the A666 to Brownhills on the ring road. Down to the Ribble, along to Ribchester, Longridge and thence via the B5269/6 to Blackpool. Taking the A666 out of Blackburn avoids some nastily steep hills at the western end of the Darwen valley, in which the town lies.

If many people come, I've got a couple of walkie-talkies we could give to the leader and the lanterne rouge for use in case the group gets strung out or someone punctures; we use them on MTB rides. 

Effectively you've got three hills to cross and three river valleys but after Longridge it's downhill then flat all the way to the sea, as Shaun wrote. The biggest hill is before Blackburn where you go over at 356 metres.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2010)

*I've just remembered *- Fiona N said that she couldn't get to Rochdale until just after 08:30, so we could we make the start at 08:45 at the Town Hall on Saturday 21st?

*Also* - Shaun has strong feelings against the Edenfield Road (Owd Betts) so how about his proposal to set off via the A671 to Whitworth instead of the Edenfield Road? It only adds a few km to the total distance.

What's that roundabout with the M65 just before Blackburn like?

I'll take Globalti's word for it that Blackburn centre is okay at about 10:30 on a Saturday morning. If we went that way, he could navigate us through the centre. 

I suggested Ribchester, Longridge etc. earlier so I'd be happy to go that way rather than tangle with Preston!  

I've plotted that route and it would be about 86 km (53.5 miles) to the seafront at Blackpool. I'll stick it on Bikely if you'd like to see it.

There will probably only be a handful of us so I can't see the need for walkie talkies - we probably all have phones anyway. Also, how do we know who'd be fastest and slowest? I've only lost one person on about 20 rides and that was because Calum decided to ride ahead through several junctions without waiting...  Mobile phone technology was enough to reunite us then! As long as people wait at the tops of the hills and we stick together on the flatter roads, we'll be fine.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Dunno if I'd agree with Shaun on Owd Bett's Road; at that time it shouldn't be too busy and once you've passed the pub you've about 2-3 miles of joyful fast downhill with fab views straight to Edenfield, whereas through Whitworth, although flatter, is narrow and miserable especially through The Glen. Anyway I will probably not join the ride until it enters Rossendale so don't let me influence you! 

The big roundabout on the M65 is okay; you'd join it pretty fast coming down from the Grane and it's open with good sight lines and only local traffic.

Blackburn Town centre isn't too bad; you'd be though it in a trice. BTW there's a Tesco Express and a decent bike shop, On Yer Bike, on the A666 about a mile out of town.

Going west out of Blackburn and via Preston would commit you to a nasty steep climb then really fast DC, the horrible M6/A59 junction at the Tickled Trout then a nightmare climb up from the Ribble into Preston on a really dangerous road, which is an accident black spot - I ride on the pavement when I go up there. Ribchester/Longridge is definitely better.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

tbh i hadn't considered we will going down owd betts. my judgement is based on both ways during the week. so i'm easy.


----------



## Globalti (6 Aug 2010)

Like I said I probably won't do that section but you've got the choice of the Norden climb and Owd Betts, which is nice but definitely higher, or the slightly longer valley bottom option via Whitworth and Waterfoot. Still, I suppose you could always stop at Britain's last Temperance bar in Rawty for a glass of sarsaparilla!

Shaun, I'm still undecided between The Grane or Haslingden Old Road. The Grane climbs higher but it's a gentle gradient and easier than it looks as you can get a good rhythm going (there's a cafe half way too!) and although traffic is fast, the sight lines are good and open. Haslingden Old Road on the other hand doesn't climb as high but is up and down and quite twisty with some nasty bends, as you've said. What do you think?


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

where are you based bromptonfb? I could be tempted to come along to this but would be driving to Rochdale if there's somewhere to leave the car all day.
I'd be slow coming back too,carrying a bit of overweight but did the Manc-Blackpool ride the other week at around 14mph.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

rossendale, 3 miles out of rawtenstall. i'm planning on riding to rochdale, completing it full that way then riding home so i have a full loop, if you know what i mean?


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> rossendale, 3 miles out of rawtenstall. i'm planning on riding to rochdale, completing it full that way then riding home so i have a full loop, if you know what i mean?



Sounds like a good plan,I'll bring my Tom Tom in case I get lost on the way back




who else is riding back to Rochdale then?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Like I said I probably won't do that section but you've got the choice of the Norden climb and Owd Betts, which is nice but definitely higher, or the slightly longer valley bottom option via Whitworth and Waterfoot. Still, I suppose you could always stop at Britain's last Temperance bar in Rawty for a glass of sarsaparilla!
> 
> Shaun, I'm still undecided between The Grane or Haslingden Old Road. The Grane climbs higher but it's a gentle gradient and easier than it looks as you can get a good rhythm going (there's a cafe half way too!) and although traffic is fast, the sight lines are good and open. Haslingden Old Road on the other hand doesn't climb as high but is up and down and quite twisty with some nasty bends, as you've said. What do you think?



out of the 2 at weekend i'd say the grane. plus i've never ridden it. i've ridden the old haslingden loads and tbh, i don't like it much, there or back. 

there is another interesting way from rochdale via waterfoot and that's over some b roads from stacksteads. it includes a 20% 300 yard climb this then drops onto old haslingden road past the ski slope and over past 'the halo' which drops straight onto the old haslingden rd. interesting but killer hills. mind you tho not much climbing after that.

there is also the padiham, whalley way nice country roads.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Sounds like a good plan,I'll bring my Tom Tom in case I get lost on the way back
> 
> 
> 
> who else is riding back to Rochdale then?



your welcome to leave you motor at my house. at least it's safe.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Aug 2010)

oops sorry......

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...84,-2.488403&spn=0.175733,0.616608&z=11&via=1


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Sounds like a good plan,I'll bring my Tom Tom in case I get lost on the way back
> 
> 
> 
> who else is riding back to Rochdale then?




I'll be riding back the way we went out as far as Longridge, but then returning via Mitton, Whalley and Padiham, then taking the A646 to Todmorden and after that, Hebden Bridge. 

You could get back to Rochdale from Todmorden by following the A6033 valley road to Littleborough and then the A58 into Rochdale centre, about 14 km (9 miles).


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be riding back the way we went out as far as Longridge, but then returning via Mitton, Whalley and Padiham, then taking the A646 to Todmorden and after that, Hebden Bridge.
> 
> You could get back to Rochdale from Todmorden by following the A6033 valley road to Littleborough and then the A58 into Rochdale centre, about 14 km (9 miles)



If you can point me in the right direction I should be fine,just need to know of somewhere to park a car all day on a saturday near to the start point,any ideas?
Done 2 60ish mile rides now so this would be my longest by far,quite fancy it now though.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> If you can point me in the right direction I should be fine,just need to know of somewhere to park a car all day on a saturday near to the start point,any ideas?
> Done 2 60ish mile rides now so this would be my longest by far,quite fancy it now though.



Might be up for this if that's OK? Potentially 3 of us. Is it Sat 21st? I'm planning to do C2C on Sat 11th Sept so need to do some training.

Who is responsible for the route on the day?


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Might be up for this if that's OK? Potentially 3 of us. Is it Sat 21st? I'm planning to do C2C on Sat 11th Sept so need to do some training.
> 
> *Who is responsible for the route on the day?*



As long as it's not me we'll be fine



where are you coming from 400bhp?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Where are you coming from 400bhp?



Radio (West) Timperleeyy


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Radio (West) Timperleeyy


Ooh interesting,I'm a very near neighbour then.How are you getting there(Rochdale) and home?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Ooh interesting,I'm a very near neighbour then.How are you getting there(Rochdale) and home?



It's around an 80 mile trip to Blackpool? May cycle to Rochdale if there is a reasonable break in Blackpool (only 20 miles there). I have an aversion to driving a car to a spot to start cycling.

Depends.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> It's around an 80 mile trip to Blackpool?  May cycle to Rochdale if there is a reasonable break in Blackpool (only 20 miles there).  I have an aversion to driving a car to a spot to start cycling.
> 
> Depends.


It will be 50-54 miles to Blackpool, depending on which exact route we choose. Obviously if you return by the same route, it will be the same again. 

I will be returning by a different route and if you came that way as far as Todmorden, and then back to Rochdale, that would be more like 58 miles.

So, your round trip Rochdale-Rochdale would be in the range 100 - 112 miles.

It definitely won't be a quick ride so you ought to bear that in mind. You'd almost certainly be riding back from Rochdale after sunset unless you went on ahead on the return leg.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

Thanks

What's the plans for stops?


----------



## Simba (6 Aug 2010)

I will put ColinJ in charge of the route, he is more savvy with that than I am. 

8:30 am on sat 21st


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Thanks
> 
> What's the plans for stops?



I don't know what everybody else has in mind but my vote would be for a short stop at the shops/toilets in Longridge after 32 miles on the way out and then 30-60 minutes in Blackpool. On the way back from Blackpool there are shops at Longridge (22 miles), Whalley (31 miles), Padiham (36 miles), Todmorden (48 miles), Littleborough (54 miles) and Rochdale (58 miles) so there are plenty of opportunities to stock up but I'd prefer only one long stop all day.


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know what everybody else has in mind but my vote would be for a short stop at the shops/toilets in Longridge after 32 miles on the way out and then 30-60 minutes in Blackpool. On the way back from Blackpool there are shops at Longridge (22 miles), Whalley (31 miles), Padiham (36 miles), Todmorden (48 miles), Littleborough (54 miles) and Rochdale (58 miles) so there are plenty of opportunities to stock up but I'd prefer only one long stop all day.



Sounds good to me,so overall pace is going to be what? 12-15mph?


----------



## 400bhp (6 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I don't know what everybody else has in mind but my vote would be for a short stop at the shops/toilets in Longridge after 32 miles on the way out and then 30-60 minutes in Blackpool. On the way back from Blackpool there are shops at Longridge (22 miles), Whalley (31 miles), Padiham (36 miles), Todmorden (48 miles), Littleborough (54 miles) and Rochdale (58 miles) so there are plenty of opportunities to stock up but I'd prefer only one long stop all day.



That's sensible. Personal rule of thumb is a stop at 2 hr segments - I seem to get lactic acid build up if I don't. I'll chat to the other guys to see if they are up for this.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Sounds good to me,so overall pace is going to be what? 12-15mph?


Excluding stops, 12-15 mph but nearer 12 mph I reckon. Including stops... depends on how many times we stop and how long for! 

TBH, though there are hills, this is a lot less hilly than most of the local CC forum rides that we do so I'll be interested to see how much faster we go. I'm normally the weakest link because I'm an overweight slow climber but I go downhill fast and can go along at a reasonable pace on flatter roads.

As always, we'll go at the pace of the slowest rider. These days, I always make a point of mentioning that the rides are not quick because 2 friends came along once and they went off in a sulk halfway round because the pace was too slow for them. A waste of their time, and embarrassing for me because everybody else kept asking where they'd gone!  

I reckon faster riders who want a better workout should attack the climbs full on to burn up some surplus energy, riding back down to the slower riders and doing it again and again until we catch up, or until they are feeling suitably satisfied!


----------



## Globalti (7 Aug 2010)

I expect I will meet the ride somewhere like Owd Betts then on the return leg, peel off at Ribchester.


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Excluding stops, 12-15 mph but nearer 12 mph I reckon. Including stops... depends on how many times we stop and how long for!
> 
> TBH, though there are hills, this is a lot less hilly than most of the local CC forum rides that we do so I'll be interested to see how much faster we go. I'm normally the weakest link because I'm an overweight slow climber but I go downhill fast and can go along at a reasonable pace on flatter roads.
> 
> ...



No problem with a 'sedate' pace Col,I might make you look fast





On the last CC ride I did,was OK on the flat keeping up nicely at about 15-18mph,but once it got a bit hilly then I was going backwards,unfortunately I'm no lighter than I was then.
Just hope I can get a 'pass' to come on this now.


----------



## Fiona N (7 Aug 2010)

I'd like to come along too, please. 
I'll be training to Rochdale via Wigan and Manchester Victoria ETA 8.35am. Is that OK - a bit later than planned?

Sadly with 2 fairly short changes, there is a high probability of hiccups en route (is it really only 12 minutes from Man Victoria to Rochdale after 50 mins from Wigan to Manchester?). I was wondering what to do if it looks like I'll be late - as I don't know the roads, just trying to catch you up seems a bit tricky, so I think I would plan to abandon the Rochdale start and head straight to Blackburn from Man Victoria if it looks like I'll miss the Rochdale train. Anyway, I can let you know on the day if there are problems, assuming of course, that I remember to pick up the mobile at 6am 

I'd definitely prefer to give Preston a wide berth having cycled through it to Leyland and back in May and June. Whatever way you look at it, Preston isn't a cyclist-friendly town - previously I've tried to follow the cycle routes across town only to end up in a dead-end industrial estate. One other time I ended up on a motorway in all but name, so last time just gave in and followed the A6 straight into the town centre, headed for the station following the signs and then carried onto Leyland.


----------



## amrushton (7 Aug 2010)

You should go thro' Haslingden and via Roundhills to Blackburn. The Grane road is always a nightmare with speeding cars. Yes. you will come to the Whitebirk r/bout but there is a one-way road thro' to the industrial park at about 12 o clock as you go clockwise. You can go over the pavement to it. No need to go thro'Preston, just thro' to Longridge and Inglewhite or Broughton and straight thro' to Blackpool via Inskip.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Aug 2010)

this route is pretty and misses major towns


http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...53.727592,-2.60376&spn=0.351798,1.233215&z=10


----------



## Globalti (7 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> this route is pretty and misses major towns
> 
> 
> http://maps.google.c...8,1.233215&z=10



That's a pretty good route, except why Crown Point Road? You can avoid that by sticking to the main road - and Colin would like that as well!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Aug 2010)

you get to see the 'singing ringing tree', i use the crown point road regularly. plus 'new road' is boooorrrriiiinnnngggggg!!!!!!! it's one of my most tedious roads. and unfortunately when i go onto the moors towards colin's i can't avoid it.


----------



## Globalti (7 Aug 2010)

No doubt we will go on discussing the route but in the end should the decision be Fluffy's? It's his ride, after all!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (7 Aug 2010)

was just playing around with maps. most do seem to be in agreement about missing blackburn & preston town centres though. a good idea as we will probably be hitting them around mid to late saturday morning, a busy shopping day.


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2010)

Fluffy said:


> I will put ColinJ in charge of the route, he is more savvy with that than I am.
> 
> 8:30 am on sat 21st






Globalti said:


> No doubt we will go on discussing the route but in the end should the decision be Fluffy's? It's his ride, after all!



Think you have an answer in Fluffy's quote


----------



## ColinJ (7 Aug 2010)

*Fluffy* - since we will have to wait for Fiona to arrive by train, how about changing the meeting place to Rochdale railway station so we can set off as soon as she arrives? It also means she won't have to try and find her way to the town hall.

*Fiona* - there are a lot of trains from Victoria to Rochdale so even if you just miss the 08:22, there is one at 08:30 and another at 08:48 so we wouldn't have to wait that long for you.

*Mark* (amrushton) -  I know the shortcut round the back of the car showrooms at Whitebirk. A local rider pointed it out to me on the _Northwest Passage_. I also like the idea of going through Inglewhite rather than Broughton to get a few more kms of traffic-free roads in. I've just been hunting around for info on the Grane Road. I'm sure I remember somebody on here (or Bikeradar) mentioning a serious accident involving a cyclist there last year.

And then I found _this_: (  )



Globalti said:


> The Grane road is well graded and a surprisingly easy climb but yes, the *traffic can be bad* and *it's an accident black spot*, which is why there's sometimes a "safety" (aka revenue raising) camera van parked by the Packhorse down at the Elton end of the road. *In the 5 years I've been using it twice a day I've seen easily a dozen accidents.*


  
And then _this_:

£300k safety work on Grane Road as restrictions fail to cut crashes!!!

Okay folks, since Fluffy has delegated the selection of the route to me, I hereby declare that the Grane Road is _out_! I'm sure it would be a lovely climb, if only we could be assured that there weren't going to be any speeding drivers on it, still over the limit after their Friday nights at the pub! 

We'll take the Haslingden Old Road instead (sorry Globalti!). From Haslingden, it isn't much of a climb and is mostly downhill. We just need to watch out on the crossroads on the descent - another accident black spot.

We can take the little shortcut mentioned by amrushton to avoid that monster roundabout at Whitebirk.

I'll choose some roads that you might not necessarily choose, to get away from traffic for a while, even if it adds a few minor hills here and there and a few kms to the distance.

Oh, for the first part of the route, I tossed a coin to decide between Owd Betts and Whitworth and Whitworth won! 

I'd like to ride out on the B6377 to Healey Dell just because I want to see what it is like. We can join the A671 further out of Rochdale.

I don't like the road through Waterfoot, so we'll take to the hilly back road that takes us round past the ski slope at Rawtenstall and eventually drops us down into the far side of Haslingden. There are a couple of steep little climbs, but it all adds variety doesn't it! 

From Longridge, we'll take to quiet roads to get off the B5269 for a while. So, Inglewhite, Bilsborrow, then the B5269... (just after) Inskip, Elswick, Singleton, B5266 Normoss, A583 to Blackpool seafront.

*Globalti*: I _like_ Crown Point Road, despite having the climbing prowess of a slug! As for the A646 - it's a necessary evil. It's good for getting back to Hebden Bridge when tired but even back in 1986 when I first started using it to go to work in Burnley, drivers were treating it like a race track and things haven't improved since.

It's getting late - I'll plot a route map in the morning.

I'm looking forward to this ride now and hoping that we get good weather. I'd like it dry, 18-22 degrees with a gentle breeze.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2010)

erm, whilst most of your post makes sense, please re - consider the bit going past the ski slope. there is going to be a few of us and it's narrow bendy and tight at the top near the halo. then there is a right hand turning. it will be quite busy at that time on a saturday morning, then we have to cross over a busy main road emerging from a dodgy junction. it will be a lot lot flatter and safer just going round the hill and joining the old haslingden road.

with sounds of it, the route you are planning is going to take us thru or near to town centers on the busiest shopping day of the week, or have i got it wrong?


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2010)

OK, by going over Haslingden Old Road you climb to around 300m rather than the 350m of The Grane. That puts you at the eastern end of Blackburn, which is better for avoiding the hilly westerly end as you leave the town. That black spot crossroads you mention has been tamed by turning it into a roundabout.

Agreed with Shaun though on the ski slope; that's an unnecessary climb then a tricky descent when you can just take the gently climbing A681 round past the hospital then pick up the A680 northwards. By the way, as you come through Rawtenstall you will pass Ride On cycles, which is an excellent bike shop and Fitzpatrick's herbal health, the temperance bar, which might be a good spot for me to meet you. Anybody who is thirsty can nip in for a hand-pulled pint of sarsaparilla or dandelion and burdock.

Not sure if I would worry about busy shopping days Shaun, every day is shopping day nowadays even SUNDAY _(splutters with rage and opens bible)_ and at least on a Saturday there shouldn't be any big trucks around. You will see more traffic around shopping hotspots like Trashy Park and Deepdale in Preston than in town centres, where all you find is charidee shops and estate agents.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

Okay, scrap the ski slope idea (I don't think steep climbs and narrow roads are necessarily a problem but dodgy junctions don't sound good). I don't like the valley road much but let's face it, the road basically goes gently downhill for 8 km to the roundabout with the A682 so we will only be on it in for about 15 minutes.



bromptonfb said:


> with sounds of it, the route you are planning is going to take us thru or near to town centers on the busiest shopping day of the week, or have i got it wrong?


You haven't exactly got it wrong, but you know me Shaun - I wouldn't go _near_ a big town centre if I didn't have to! The trouble is heading out of Rochdale to go to Blackpool and back, you either have to go through or close to town centres or you'd have a ridiculously long detour to do to avoid them. I'm going to be doing well over 100 miles as it is, even without riding to the start in Rochdale. Fluffy just wants to get a 50-odd mile ride in. If we go by any long big-town-avoiding route he'd never even get within sight of Blackpool! We have to go through part of Blackburn, but we will be skirting around the town centre. Beyond Blackburn - Longridge isn't a big town and all the other places on the list are just small villages.

Fluffy hasn't replied yet about the change of meeting place, but I tell you what - my route takes us from the railway station past the town hall anyway so I can meet Fiona at the station if the rest of you prefer to wait at the TH. All things being well, I'll be arriving at the station 5 minutes before Fiona. If both our trains were on time, we'd be getting to the TH at about 08:45.

Okay, I've plotted what I hope is the definitive route. It is 88.6 km (55 miles) from Rochdale station to the seafront at Blackpool. Here it is on Bikely. 

Is that okay with everybody? Point out major problems only please, or we'll be quibbling about details until after the ride! I reckon it's a good set of compromises taking into account traffic, total distance and so on. It's never going to be the prettiest of rides because of where we start and where we are going to. Normally, I'd just head for the Trough of Bowland from Longridge and not go anywhere near most of the built-up areas!


----------



## Fiona N (8 Aug 2010)

Thanks for the note about the trains to Rochdale, Colin, it certainly takes a load of my mind to know that a late train into Victoria isn't catastrophic  And meeting at the station would be good as I've not been in Rochdale for a while so it would probably have taken me 10 minutes to get oriented and find the Town Hall even with a map.

Definitely looking forwards to the ride now, although I hope the weather's better than South Lakes today; I managed to get wet three times in just over three hours on a little local tootle. I'm 'coming back from injury' at the moment. I was supposed to be doing the Galashiels 400km this weekend but managed to pull a muscle in my inner thigh a week or two ago (gardening is a very dangerous sport, I find ) so riding has been rather curtailed, at least on uprights, as sitting on the saddle gives me grief and causes nasty cramps in my adductor muscles. Today was better but the muscles still seem on the verge of cramping on every steepish hill which is making my normal sloth-like uphill progress even slower. Still I've got two weeks to recover some 'form'


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

Fiona N said:


> Thanks for the note about the trains to Rochdale, Colin, it certainly takes a load of my mind to know that a late train into Victoria isn't catastrophic   And meeting at the station would be good as I've not been in Rochdale for a while so it would probably have taken me 10 minutes to get oriented and find the Town Hall even with a map.


I've just been looking at online maps to work out how to get to the TH too! Paper maps don't necessarily show one-way systems so I like to check online. Hopefully everybody else will come to the station and then someone who knows the way can get us through the first few junctions. I'm fine navigating by GPS outside of town centres but I'm not so keen in heavy traffic when I should be keeping my eyes on the road. If I have to do it, I can though.



Fiona N said:


> I'm 'coming back from injury' at the moment. I was supposed to be doing the Galashiels 400km this weekend but managed to pull a muscle in my inner thigh a week or two ago (gardening is a very dangerous sport, I find ) so riding has been rather curtailed, at least on uprights, as sitting on the saddle gives me grief and causes nasty cramps in my adductor muscles. Today was better but the muscles still seem on the verge of cramping on every steepish hill which is making my normal sloth-like uphill progress even slower. Still I've got two weeks to recover some 'form'


My cycling in 2010 has been drastically down on recent years. Because of the long, hard winter I didn't do enough short rides early in the year so going out and doing several stupidly hilly 60-80 mile forum rides wasn't really a great idea. I ended up with a similar leg problem and haven't ridden much since then so the Rochdale ride will be a bit of a test for me. Hopefully, I'll get 5 or 6 20-25 mile rides in before then and maybe a hilly 50 miler or two.

I'm looking forward to the ride too because I don't do many flattish rides and I'm really too fat for the hills at my current level of fitness. If it goes well, it could give me a much-needed boost for the rest of this year.


----------



## Simba (8 Aug 2010)

Rochdale Train Station it is then at 8:30?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2010)

i'm looking forward to this too. i've never done a flat ride, ever!!! pretty much impossible from where i live. even this ride will be hilly-ish but drops off after blackburn. any other sloths like me, aiming to ride back?

see y'all at the start.

shaun


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

Fluffy said:


> Rochdale Train Station it is then at 8:30?


Yes please! Ready to set off once Fiona arrives. 



bromptonfb said:


> i'm looking forward to this too. i've never done a flat ride, ever!!! pretty much impossible from where i live. even this ride will be hilly-ish but drops off after blackburn. any other sloths like me, aiming to ride back?


I'll be riding back, and if you read back through the thread you'll see that there are quite a few others too! We could either stick together for the return leg or split into two groups - faster and slower.

If I'm still feeling energetic when we get up to Spring Wood picnic centre above Whalley, I'd quite like to ride to Padiham via the 'scenic route' to avoid that stretch of the A671 but it has a short steep climb on it so we might decide to avoid that and put up with the traffic instead.


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2010)

Pretty damned good route that! 

When you get to the mini roundabout at the easterly end of Rawtenstall, instead of taking first exit straight down the bypass, take second left, which is straight ahead and will take you down old Bacup Road, past Ride On cycles and a quieter route than the bypass. I will wait outside Ride On. What time do you reckon you might be there, Colin?


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i'm looking forward to this too. i've never done a flat ride, ever!!! pretty much impossible from where i live. even this ride will be hilly-ish but drops off after blackburn. any other sloths like me, aiming to ride back?
> 
> see y'all at the start.
> 
> shaun



90% certain I'll be doing this now,will be riding back too.
Still planning to leave the car in Rochdale as it's on the limit of my ability already without riding another 40 miles on top.
Are we all self sufficient or buying stuff on the way, food,drinks,etc?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Pretty damned good route that!
> 
> When you get to the mini roundabout at the easterly end of Rawtenstall, instead of taking first exit straight down the bypass, take second left, which is straight ahead and will take you down old Bacup Road, past Ride On cycles and a quieter route than the bypass. I will wait outside Ride On. What time do you reckon you might be there, Colin?


By the wonders of Google Street View, I've found the shop. I reckon we'll probably average a tad over 20 kph to get there allowing for the drag up through Whitworth, balanced by the downhill after Brittania and it's at the 19 km point so it should take us (say) 50 minutes. If we manage to set off at 08:45 and assuming no mechanical problems, we should arrive at 09:35, give or take a few minutes. If you arrive early and don't want to stand around waiting, you could always ride towards us, but be prepared to give us a loud shout because we should be moving pretty quickly down the valley and might not spot you in traffic.



potsy said:


> Are we all self sufficient or buying stuff on the way, food,drinks,etc?


I certainly hope that everybody arrives at the start with enough to get at least as far as the shops in Longridge. That is after 52 km or (say) 2.5 hours. (I always carry a couple of cereal bars and two large bottles of carbo-drink so I should be okay until Blackpool.)

It might not be the best cycling fuel, but I might well buy some nice greasy fish 'n chips in Blackpool!


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It might not be the best cycling fuel, but I might well buy some nice greasy fish 'n chips in Blackpool!



Good source of carbos!

So, given the intention is to leave at 8:30, are we looking at a an 11:30 is arrival in Blackpool?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Aug 2010)

i'd say more like 1.30pm to 2.30pm at a guess


----------



## bigjim (8 Aug 2010)

I think I'd be up for this if that's ok [weather permitting]. I'm in Prestwich so could join the peloton at rawtenstall.

Jim


----------



## 400bhp (8 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> i'd say more like 1.30pm to 2.30pm at a guess



That's around an average 10mph in the saddle (allowing for, say an extra 1/2 hr for stopping)???


----------



## ColinJ (8 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Good source of carbos!
> 
> So, given the intention is to leave at 8:30, are we looking at a an 11:30 is arrival in Blackpool?


Hmm - fat, with some carbos!

We are gathering at 08:30 but we can't leave then because Fiona's train doesn't arrive until at least 08:35 so it would be an 08:40 departure at the earliest and probably more like 08:45.

We will not get to Blackpool that early. We'd have to average 32 kph (20 mph). Bearing in mind hills and traffic, I reckon we will average closer to 22 kph (13.7 mph) so that would be around 4 hours. I'd say 12:45 to 13:00, in keeping with Shaun's guesstimate.



bromptonfb said:


> i'd say more like 1.30pm to 2.30pm at a guess


Oi - you changed that while I was quoting you! 

I really hope we won't be going _that_ slowly! That's the kind of speed we average on my mega-hilly forum rides so we ought to be going _way_ faster than that.

I think your original ETA was probably more accurate. If we are going so slowly that we don't get to Blackpool until 14:30, then spend an hour there before heading home and continue home at the same speed, I wouldn't be getting home until about 90 minutes after sunset and some people wouldn't get home until midnight!  

What speed do you average on your commutes Shaun? I know the Brompton won't be as quick as a racing bike but surely it isn't hard to ride at (say) 24 kph (15 mph) on the flat?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm - fat, with some carbos!
> 
> We are gathering at 08:30 but we can't leave then because Fiona's train doesn't arrive until at least 08:35 so it would be an 08:40 departure at the earliest and probably more like 08:45.
> 
> ...


12 to 15mph depends on weather and how i'm feeling, but as you know it's all uphill on the way home.


in my guesstimate i was allowing for stops and meeting people on the way and as you know rides never just set off, they kinda meander off.


----------



## Globalti (9 Aug 2010)

There might be a head wind going out westwards.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> 12 to 15mph depends on weather and how i'm feeling, but as you know it's all uphill on the way home.
> 
> in my guesstimate i was allowing for stops and meeting people on the way and as you know rides never just set off, they kinda meander off.


Hopefully the trains of Fiona and myself will arrive on time, but yes, even if they do I can't see us setting off until at least 08:45. 

I'm sure that Globalti will do his best to be at Ride On by the time that we get there. Incidentally, aren't you tempted to start from there to avoid the ride in and out of Rochdale? Mind you, that would cut your mileage (kilometrage?) down considerably.

Obviously, any mechanical problems would slow us down, but let's be optimistic - no problems, everyone turns up on time, is feeling good and able to ride at a reasonable pace!

The climbs will split us up a bit but we will just regroup at the summits. It would nice to go along at a good pace where we have a clear, flat road ahead of us but it's not a race, it's a social ride.



bigjim said:


> I think I'd be up for this if that's ok [weather permitting]. I'm in Prestwich so could join the peloton at rawtenstall.
> 
> Jim


That would be fine Jim. Just make sure you are waiting with Globalti at the Ride On bike shop when we get there. If you are both early (or we are delayed), you could set off to meet us coming the other way if you get bored of standing around. 

It might be a good idea to coordinate an exchange of phone numbers for the ride. There's no point in everyone having everyone else's number but we ought to be able to let Fluffy know if we can't make it (or are delayed) for some reason.



Globalti said:


> There might be a head wind going out westwards.


Shhh, the wind Gods will hear you!


----------



## Fiona N (9 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> There might be a head wind going out westwards.



More likely a sou'westerly based on recent experience around the coast - so a cross wind for most of the time - ditch those deep rim wheels


----------



## potsy (9 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> certainly hope that everybody arrives at the start with enough to get at least as far as the shops in Longridge. That is after 52 km or (say) 2.5 hours. (I always carry a couple of cereal bars and two large bottles of carbo-drink so I should be okay until Blackpool.)
> 
> It might not be the best cycling fuel, but I might well buy some nice greasy fish 'n chips in Blackpool!



That's about the same as i'll be bringing,fish and chips sounds good to me too 

Here's hoping for some good weather and no wind.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2010)

Hey Fluffy - I hope you get over your cold in time for next Saturday's ride.

Have you got a list of who is coming?

I've only done 4 rides in the past month, totalling about 80 miles so I'm not exactly going to be sprinting to Blackpool and will probably run out of steam somewhere on the ride home to Hebden Bridge!

I really hope the rain fizzles out and we get some decent weather next weekend...


----------



## Globalti (15 Aug 2010)

High pressure is beginning to push back the Atlantic systems so keep those fingers crossed.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> High pressure is beginning to push back the Atlantic systems so keep those fingers crossed.



Would it be possible to ride with you guys for a part of the distance? A mate of mine has been ill for a few weeks and he doesn't think he's up to doing 100 ish just yet.

It's just another option I threw at him


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Would it be possible to ride with you guys for a part of the distance? A mate of mine has been ill for a few weeks and he doesn't think he's up to doing 100 ish just yet.
> 
> It's just another option I threw at him



What would your plan be then? I'm weighing up options on the distance too,like ride to Rochdale-Blackpool then train back,or drive to a meeting point and back.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Aug 2010)

the good thing about this route is the many different options of how (train, bus) and where (blackpool, preston, blackburn) you can decide enough is enough and bail.

i'm just going to keep going till i'm knackered then decide where to catch public transport, that's if i don't make it all the way.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> What would your plan be then? I'm weighing up options on the distance too,like ride to Rochdale-Blackpool then train back,or drive to a meeting point and back.



Probably something like 80 miles in total, from south Manchester, therefore leaving 40 miles to play with. Or Rochdale - somewhere - Rochdale. 

I've not thought too hard about it but perhaps, if we were starting at South Manc, then head off around Blackburn/Preston way, dropping in somewhere around Bolton/Leigh.

The good thing is my mate has a garmin, so we just need to put the route through Bikely/Bikeroute toaster. 

Happy for you to join us.

As I said, just a thought at the mo and understand if people don't want us doing this.


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2010)

400bhp said:


> Probably something like 80 miles in total, from south Manchester, therefore leaving 40 miles to play with. Or Rochdale - somewhere - Rochdale.
> 
> I've not thought too hard about it but perhaps, if we were starting at South Manc, then head off around Blackburn/Preston way, dropping in somewhere around Bolton/Leigh.
> 
> ...



What? And miss the fish and chips in Blackpool,that's the only thing keeping me going






I really want to do the '100' will be my 1st one,just not 100% sure I'll make it,though if the pace is slow enough I should.


----------



## Simba (16 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hey Fluffy - I hope you get over your cold in time for next Saturday's ride.
> 
> Have you got a list of who is coming?
> 
> ...



My cold is on its way out so I will still be there. I don't have a list as yet. I could make a separate thread and people just say In or out and nothing more


----------



## Simba (16 Aug 2010)

Go here to say if you are coming

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Globalti (16 Aug 2010)

The B6245 is closed for gas works at Clayton-le-Dale just north of Wilpshire but don't worry, they've had to leave access for residents and a pedestrian route so you can still sneak through on a bike. I will nip down and recheck on Friday afternoon as that's a mile from my house.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> The B6245 is closed for gas works at Clayton-le-Dale just north of Wilpshire but don't worry, they've had to leave access for residents and a pedestrian route so you can still sneak through on a bike. I will nip down and recheck on Friday afternoon as that's a mile from my house.


I imagine we will be okay but if we can't get through, we can divert to Copster Green and turn left onto the A59 for a few hundred yards to get back on the original route.


----------



## Globalti (16 Aug 2010)

That's closed as well to prevent drivers doing just that! Don't worry, it's fine.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> That's closed as well to prevent drivers doing just that! Don't worry, it's fine.


Okay!



Fluffy said:


> Go here to say if you are coming
> 
> http://www.cyclechat...ackpool-riders/


That seems to be too subtle Fluffy, so...

*If you intend to ride on Saturday, please follow Fluffy's link above and tell us! *


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2010)

Yuk! I've just driven through the link from Audley to the A666 in Blackburn; it zig-zags through the car park of The Range then a horrible industrial estate before eventually joining the A666 and heading towards Clitheroe and Ribchester. The road is full of industrial sized potholes and covered in cement as there's a cement depot there. It's really awful! Better would be to go over the canal, through The Range car park then straight to the ring road, which you follow to Brownhills where you pick up the A666. Half of that section is on a good cycle track, there's only half a mile on the dual carriageway.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Yuk! I've just driven through the link from Audley to the A666 in Blackburn; it zig-zags through the car park of The Range then a horrible industrial estate before eventually joining the A666 and heading towards Clitheroe and Ribchester. The road is full of industrial sized potholes and covered in cement as there's a cement depot there. It's really awful! Better would be to go over the canal, through The Range car park then straight to the ring road, which you follow to Brownhills where you pick up the A666. Half of that section is on a good cycle track, there's only half a mile on the dual carriageway.


I'm looking on Google Maps...

Do you mean

Blakewater Drive, Philips Road, A6119

or

Blakewater Drive, Challenge Way, A6119

or

Whitebirk Drive, A6119?

I know that you can show us the way, but I'd like to program the correct route into my GPS on Friday evening.


----------



## Simba (17 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> That seems to be too subtle Fluffy, so...
> ...



lol thanks man


----------



## Globalti (18 Aug 2010)

Colin, we come down Haslingden Old Road the B6236, which becomes Bank Lane. At junction turn R on B6130 Shadsworth Road. Cross Accrington Rd onto Whitebirk Rd. At the satellite roundabout (Pub, MacDonalds) we take a little driveway up over the canal and into the car park of The Range store. Right on Blakewater Rd to join A6119 Whitebirk Drive.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Colin, we come down Haslingden Old Road the B6236, which becomes Bank Lane. At junction turn R on B6130 Shadsworth Road. Cross Accrington Rd onto Whitebirk Rd. At the satellite roundabout (Pub, MacDonalds) we take a little driveway up over the canal and into the car park of The Range store. Right on Blakewater Rd to join A6119 Whitebirk Drive.




i know where you mean, little local knowledge there, much better way thru that bit.

i'm in.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Aug 2010)

I know that bit of the route because it is used in the opposite direction by the longer and shorter North-West-Passage audax rides in February every year. 

I was very nervous first time coming down the dual carriageway towards the HUGE Whitebirk roundabout but a local rider just in front of me showed me the shortcut round the back of the car showroom (at least, I _think_ it was a car showroom).


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'll be riding back the way we went out as far as Longridge, but then returning via Mitton, Whalley and Padiham, then taking the A646 to Todmorden and after that, Hebden Bridge.
> 
> You could get back to Rochdale from Todmorden by following the A6033 valley road to Littleborough and then the A58 into Rochdale centre, about 14 km (9 miles).



How about me taking the A671 off the A646 back to Rochdale? Anyone know if that road is OK? Todmorden seems like I'll be going further east to come back to Rochdale.
Weather forecast is for 22C sunny spells now,just need to get rid of this cold I picked up yesterday


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I know that bit of the route because it is used in the opposite direction by the longer and shorter North-West-Passage audax rides in February every year.
> 
> I was very nervous first time coming down the dual carriageway towards the HUGE Whitebirk roundabout but a local rider just in front of me showed me the shortcut round the back of the car showroom (at least, I _think_ it was a car showroom).




that's the shortcut we are talking about. we won't even see the big roundabout.


----------



## Globalti (19 Aug 2010)

Slight change of plan on my part - I will join the ride further along at the point where the B6236 Haslingden Old Road crosses the M65 motorway. There is a layby on the left where the original (now blocked by the Mway) road diverges from the new road over the bridge and I shall be there. 

I reckon you'll be there at about 10.00. What do you think Colin?

BTW I have sent you a PM with my mobile number.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> How about me taking the A671 off the A646 back to Rochdale? Anyone know if that road is OK? Todmorden seems like I'll be going further east to come back to Rochdale.


Ah, but you haven't been looking at the contour lines! 

Riding to Todmorden is mainly downhill from the A671 junction and there is only a small amount of climbing between Tod and Littleborough on the way to Rochdale. 

There is a big hill on the A671 over to Bacup - 220 metres of climbing to Deerplay from the junction. If you go that way, there is a good run down to Rochdale from the summit though. If I was tired, I'd rather take the slightly longer valley roads (A646/A6033).




bromptonfb said:


> that's the shortcut we are talking about. we won't even see the big roundabout.


Er, yes, that's the one I keep talking about too!   



Globalti said:


> Slight change of plan on my part - I will join the ride further along at the point where the B6236 Haslingden Old Road crosses the M65 motorway. There is a layby on the left where the original (now blocked by the Mway) road diverges from the new road over the bridge and I shall be there.
> 
> I reckon you'll be there at about 10.00. What do you think Colin?
> 
> BTW I have sent you a PM with my mobile number.



Okay. I reckon 10:00-10:15ish assuming that the trains are on time, and we have no punctures or strong headwinds. If we get there early we'll wait. If we are going to be later than 10:15ish, I'll ring you when that becomes obvious. 

I still have your number from the last ride we did together, thanks.


----------



## Fiona N (19 Aug 2010)

Should I have someone's phone number too - just in case? Colin, Fluffy?
I think my PM is working


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, but you haven't been looking at the contour lines!
> 
> Riding to Todmorden is mainly downhill from the A671 junction and there is only a small amount of climbing between Tod and Littleborough on the way to Rochdale.
> 
> There is a big hill on the A671 over to Bacup - 220 metres of climbing to Deerplay from the junction. If you go that way, there is a good run down to Rochdale from the summit though. If I was tired, I'd rather take the slightly longer valley roads (A646/A6033).



Ah OK I'll take your word for it,I don't mind going slightly further to avoid a hill or two,still bringing my Tom Tom though I can get lost going to work and back


----------



## dan_bo (19 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Ah OK I'll take your word for it,I don't mind going slightly further to avoid a hill or two,still bringing my Tom Tom though I can get lost going to work and back



He's right as well pottsy- especially after 120 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> I think I'd be up for this if that's ok [weather permitting]. I'm in Prestwich so could join the peloton at rawtenstall.
> 
> Jim


Jim - Globalti isn't going to be waiting at that bike shop now. Let us know if you intend to meet us there otherwise we'll ride straight through the mini roundabout on the A681 and not turn off to pick you up.

*The numbers seem to have dwindled - could those of you who are planning to turn up please let Fluffy know in the ride list thread - ta.*

BTW - perhaps it wasn't a great idea to start another thread because we now have people asking questions in that one as well as in this one!   



Fiona N said:


> Should I have someone's phone number too - just in case? Colin, Fluffy?
> I think my PM is working



I think it is best if Fluffy collects any phone numbers since I won't actually be at the start until the last minute and might be delayed if the train is running late. Fluffy, I'll PM my number to you just-in-case.


----------



## Globalti (19 Aug 2010)

Colin, in Rawtenstall you're still better off heading straight across that mini roundabout and down the old Bacup Road past Ride On, it will put you in a position to claim the correct lane earlier on the big roundabout with the fire station in the middle. If you take the faster bypass you will come into conflict with ASDA traffic, pedestrians and traffic heading down to Edenfield and towards Bury and it will be difficult for a small group to get moving, get clipped in and assert their position for the exit they need.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Colin, in Rawtenstall you're still better off heading straight across that mini roundabout and down the old Bacup Road past Ride On, it will put you in a position to claim the correct lane earlier on the big roundabout with the fire station in the middle. If you take the faster bypass you will come into conflict with ASDA traffic, pedestrians and traffic heading down to Edenfield and towards Bury and it will be difficult for a small group to get moving, get clipped in and assert their position for the exit they need.



sorry but this wrong, they are doing major roadworks outside 'ride on' with long queues due to temp traffic lights. the road surface is god awful. the first left past tesco's is better. will be quiet at that time in the morning, as the normal valley residents will be nursing hang overs.


----------



## Simba (19 Aug 2010)

If you wish to exchange numbers then send me a pm


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Aug 2010)

just sent you one fluffy


----------



## Globalti (19 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> sorry but this wrong, they are doing major roadworks outside 'ride on' with long queues due to temp traffic lights. the road surface is god awful. the first left past tesco's is better. will be quiet at that time in the morning, as the normal valley residents will be nursing hang overs.



Ooh you're right Shaun, I knew that but had forgotten.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2010)

Okay, bigjim - if you do decide to come along, meet us after the big roundabout on the road to Haslingden. How about by the school opposite the hospital? Once again though - let us know to look out for you or we won't!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Ooh you're right Shaun, I knew that but had forgotten.



i wish i remembered just now, i forgot and got snarled up in the traffic...doh!!


----------



## Garz (19 Aug 2010)

This still happening on the 21st as I may be in?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Aug 2010)

Garz said:


> This still happening on the 21st as I may be in?


Yes - this Saturday morning. Gather at Rochdale railway station by 08:30 which is when I should be arriving. Fiona N's train should be coming in about 5 minutes later. Aim to set off about 08:40, subject to delayed trains.

This and any other required information is available in earlier posts!


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> He's right as well pottsy- especially after 120 miles.



Do you think he'd notice if I attach a tow rope to the back of his bike for the last 20 miles or so?




Having a rest day tomorrow after 4 20 mile commutes this week,must stop trying to race much faster colleagues on the way home as well,I was meant to be taking it easy in preparation for Saturday.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Do you think he'd notice if I attach a tow rope to the back of his bike for the last 20 miles or so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably would, given that I still haven't been out on my bike and won't be riding tomorrow either so I will be doing my 110 miles pretty much on untrained legs! I'll be relying on some very old muscle memories!  

A sure sign of being tired is when the drag up the A646 from Walk Mill to Cliviger Gorge feels like a hill. It actually only averages about 2% but if you are knackered it can feel like a lot more!

The pay-off is a nice fast descent to Todmorden.


----------



## Svendo (20 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> A sure sign of being tired is when the drag up the A646 from Walk Mill to Cliviger Gorge feels like a hill. It actually only averages about 2% but if you are knackered it can feel like a lot more!




I know exactly what you mean! It's a proper test, as I usually forget about the slight rise and think I've just got downhill after getting over the Long Causeway from Heptonstall.

I've been lurking on this thread as you're starting about 3 minutes away from my house. Unfortunately I've been booked by GF. Not flatpack furniture this time but a BBQ at her house. I might be able to sneak out and show off my new bike for a bit then turn back, but I'll probably be in Walsden at her's on Friday night. So don't wait for me or anything like that.

Have a good ride all!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

Svendo said:


> I know exactly what you mean! It's a proper test, as I usually forget about the slight rise and think I've just got downhill after getting over the Long Causeway from Heptonstall.
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread as you're starting about 3 minutes away from my house. Unfortunately I've been booked by GF. Not flatpack furniture this time but a BBQ at her house. I might be able to sneak out and show off my new bike for a bit then turn back, but I'll probably be in Walsden at her's on Friday night. So don't wait for me or anything like that.
> 
> Have a good ride all!


I didn't want to mention it in case it put the others off, but, er, the forecast has turned a bit grotty for Saturday so the BBQ might be rained off! 

Hmm, soggy fish 'n chips at Blackpool...


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2010)

Im going to aim to meetup with you guys as Im travelling from Bolton end near Manchester so which would be the best joining point big C?


----------



## RedBike (20 Aug 2010)

I think there is the Nocturn race at Blackpool this Saturday.


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2010)

Forecast looks OK, dryish and gentle westerlies: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/surface_pressure.html


----------



## Fiona N (20 Aug 2010)

I certainly hope the weather tomorrow morning's better than this morning - thunder and lightening, torrential rain etc. Nice


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Aug 2010)

the forecast is for a 16mph tailwind and grey skies. no rain until 10pm. let's hope they are right.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't want to mention it in case it put the others off, but, er, the forecast has turned a bit grotty for Saturday so the BBQ might be rained off!
> 
> Hmm, soggy fish 'n chips at Blackpool...





Fiona N said:


> I certainly hope the weather tomorrow morning's better than this morning - thunder and lightening, torrential rain etc. Nice





Globalti said:


> Forecast looks OK, dryish and gentle westerlies: http://www.metoffice...e_pressure.html


The forecast was looking really grim when I made my post early this morning but it has changed radically since then. Hopefully, it won't change back again!



Garz said:


> Im going to aim to meetup with you guys as Im travelling from Bolton end near Manchester so which would be the best joining point big C?


You could ride into Rochdale and meet us at the railway station at 08:30. If you don't fancy that, I'd suggest that you ride to Ramsbottom, take the B6214 to Haslingden, then turn left off the A680 onto the B6236. It drops down into a dip at Hud Hey and you could wait for us there. Our ETA at Hud Hey is 09:45 - 09:55 ish if the trains into Rochdale are on time, and we don't have any problems on the way out to meet you. 

*Let us know where you will be meeting us. It would be a good idea to exchange phone numbers with Fluffy by PM in case of problems.*




RedBike said:


> I think there is the Nocturn race at Blackpool this Saturday.


Yes, I spotted that last night. Unfortunately, as the name implies, it is an evening event so we will be long gone by then. If somebody doesn't mind hanging around for 4 or 5 hours, they could watch it but I want to set off for home after an hour in Blackpool.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> the forecast is for a 16mph tailwind and grey skies. no rain until 10pm. let's hope they are right.


Not on the BBC and Met Office forecasts! Sunny intervals, 17-21 degrees, 12 mph winds (but strong gusts up to 35 mph!). Yes, dry though.

The wind direction is forecast to be the usual SW swinging round to W later on. That means cross/headwinds on the way out and cross/tailwinds on the way back.


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2010)

I'm not planning on hanging around in Blackpool, I need the wheels on my bike when I set off for home!

Are we going to swim, by the way?


----------



## RedBike (20 Aug 2010)

> Yes, I spotted that last night. Unfortunately, as the name implies, it is an evening event so we will be long gone by then. If somebody doesn't mind hanging around for 4 or 5 hours, they could watch it but I want to set off for home after an hour in Blackpool.



Although the main event is in the evening I was hoping there might be a race / event some time in the afternoon. Something like Rollerplazer, the folding bike race etc. (I haven't seen the schedule). 

If nothing else the Rapha stall might be there so you can stock up on the relatively cheap socks / jerseys they seem to have.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> I'm not planning on hanging around in Blackpool, I need the wheels on my bike when I set off for home!


I'm not planning on leaving my bike unattended - I need my wheels too! I was thinking in terms of gathering outside a chip shop and somebody standing with the bikes while the rest of us go inside to order. Fish 'n chips to be eaten outdoors next to the bikes, looking out at the sea. Something like that. CycleChatters-eating-chips photos galore!



Globalti said:


> Are we going to swim, by the way?


Is the water there still brown or have they built a longer pipe? 



RedBike said:


> Although the main event is in the evening I was hoping there might be a race / event some time in the afternoon. Something like Rollerplazer, the folding bike race etc. (I haven't seen the schedule).
> 
> If nothing else the Rapha stall might be there so you can stock up on the relatively cheap socks / jerseys they seem to have.


If you take a look at the website (link in my other post), those events seem to kick off at 18:00. I can't see any mention of things happening earlier on but we can have a look around because we will be right there in that part of Blackpool.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Are we going to swim, by the way?





ColinJ said:


> Is the water there still brown...





ColinJ said:


> ...or have they built a longer pipe?



Er - I guess not, far too often, and not long enough are the answers to those questions...  




> HUGE amounts of raw sewage is being pumped into the sea off Blackpool during the tourist season.
> Figures obtained from the Environment Agency show Anchorsholme pumping station operated more than 70 times last year between April and September.
> 
> During wet weather, the pipe sent 340,000 cubic metres of raw sewage and storm water out to sea.
> ...


----------



## bigjim (20 Aug 2010)

having a quick google, it looks to me that the best spot for me is at the Tesco petrol station just before you enter Rawtenstll roundabout about 10am?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> having a quick google, it looks to me that the best spot for me is at the Tesco petrol station just before you enter Rawtenstll roundabout about 10am?


I can see it on Google Maps. Okay, just stand on the grassy bit by the Tesco sign and we'll see you there. I'm hoping that we'd be there at more like 09:35 if the trains come in to Rochdale on time. (It's only 19 km into the route).

I've trawled through both theads and if I've got this right, it's:

Fluffy, Bromptonfb, potsy, 400bhp, ColinJ: Rochdale railway station at 08:30 to meet Fiona N at 08:35 or as soon after that as her train arrives.

bigjim: Front of Tesco petrol station, Rawtenstall at 09:35 ish

Garz: Dip in B6236, Hud Hey, Haslingden at 09:50 ish

Globalti: Layby on left immediately after crossing the M65 on descent into Blackburn at 10:05 ish

If you haven't done so already, swap phone numbers with Fluffy in case of delays. With people being met all over the place, we have the potential for confusion here!

If you can't make it for any reason, let Fluffy know so we don't hang about waiting for you.

If we leave Rochdale significantly late or get significantly delayed on the way we'll contact you (bigjim, Garz, Globalti).

Oh, and I reckon there's no need to go out via the Town Hall now so I propose: Station, Maclure Rd, left onto Drake St, right onto Manchester Rd, straight on St Mary's Gate, left Spotland Rd, right Sheriff St then as before.


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> You could ride into Rochdale and meet us at the railway station at 08:30. If you don't fancy that, I'd suggest that you ride to Ramsbottom, take the B6214 to Haslingden, then turn left off the A680 onto the B6236. It drops down into a dip at Hud Hey and you could wait for us there. Our ETA at Hud Hey is 09:45 - 09:55 ish if the trains into Rochdale are on time, and we don't have any problems on the way out to meet you.
> 
> *Let us know where you will be meeting us. It would be a good idea to exchange phone numbers with Fluffy by PM in case of problems.*



I will meet you at Ramsbottom as I ride there regularly and could time it better. I will PM Fluffy and your good self my number. See you there!







P.S.

I can wear my CC clobber.. I hope other will too for Colin's photo purposes?


----------



## Globalti (20 Aug 2010)

On second thoughts, the last time I swam off the coast here I did bump into a "Mersey trout".


----------



## dan_bo (20 Aug 2010)

Last time I swam in the blackpool sea I set out near the north pier for a paddle and came back out again in bloody bispham. Current took me without even knowing it. Shat meself- I was only 11.

'Ere GTi it could have been my 'mersey trout' you bumped into!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

Garz said:


> I will meet you at Ramsbottom as I ride there regularly and could time it better.


Er, no... *the rest of us aren't going to Ramsbottom*, which is why I suggested Haslingden!   

It should take you about 30 minutes to get from Ramsbottom to where I suggested we meet you (it's about 10 km with a couple of uphill stretches) so aim to get to Ramsbottom by 09:15 and keep on riding until you get to Hud Hey, Haslingden!

As shown here.


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2010)

Ahh ok I swing by Grane Road so I guess I will try navigate up there from that point. Never been to Hud Hey.. but what the hey!


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> I'm not planning on hanging around in Blackpool, I need the wheels on my bike when I set off for home!
> 
> Are we going to swim, by the way?



Cycling and a swim with the sewage,what more could we ask for




Full of a cold last few days and was getting worried I wouldn't make this,luckily seems to be going just in time.
I can almost taste the fish and chips from here.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

I didn't get round to replacing my mk1 Crud Roadracers with the mk2s but since we have a good forecast, I'm not too bothered. I'm just programming the route into my GPS, then it's time for a few beers in front of the telly (carbo-loading!).

I'll check in again before I set off in the morning to see if anybody has dropped out of (or in to!) the ride.

See you at Rochdale station!


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2010)

Just finished off the bottle of vino (carb loading too!). Hpping the weather stays as predicted for now (big sun at 10:00am), are you bringing a camera for forum purposes Colin?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

Don't have too many beers Col,I have visions of hoards of cyclists all across the NW waiting to join us,only you've forgot who and where they are




Curry and rice and a cup of tea is my carb loading for the ride,alarm set for 6am


----------



## Simba (20 Aug 2010)

I got all the numbers off people, if you want mine then send a pm


----------



## bigjim (20 Aug 2010)

pm not working this end.


Fluffy said:


> I got all the numbers off people, if you want mine then send a pm


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> pm not working this end.



Have you checked your settings bigjim? notification options>privacy settings,and make sure PM's are not disabled.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Aug 2010)

The GPS is loaded up but I've just remembered leaving my cycle kit in soak. Washing at nearly midnight - aaargh!


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2010)

Might be worth bringing a thin waterproof or windcheater as it's usually windy at Blackpool.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Might be worth bringing a thin waterproof or windcheater as it's usually windy at Blackpool.


I'll be wearing a gilet, it's just a question of whether to wear my lightweight or heavier one. I'd prefer the heavier one because it is better at paunch concealment but it might be too warm...


----------



## Globalti (21 Aug 2010)

Don't worry Colin, everybody will be staring in wide-eyed wonder at the tower, the trams, the bracing sea, the sleazy hotels, the drunks lying in the gutters, the SS dossers shooting up in the back streets.....


----------



## 400bhp (21 Aug 2010)

Hope everyone has enjoyed themselves.

Was good to meet you all and was a pleasant 20 miles for the time we stayed with you.

Colin-thank you for organising.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2010)

Hope you all had a good ride. Weather has been good


----------



## Svendo (21 Aug 2010)

Good ride today, got back to mine about 1pm, went back via whalley then down to Haslingden. Braved the dual carriageway A56 for a section to avoid going through Burnley, that was a bit hairy! Currently BBQ'ing nicely. Always nice to meet new people and others. Hope you got there and back OK.


----------



## trio25 (21 Aug 2010)

Thanks for a great ride everyone. I'm home and a little tired. I got my century and had chips and ice-cream what could be better?

Next time we need a better destination than Blackpool, took us ages to find a chippy and we couldn't really get to the seafront.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2010)

I enjoyed the ride out to Blackpool, despite breaking a spoke in my rear wheel after about 43 miles. Thanks to Bromptonfb and potsy for staying back with me. There didn't seem much point in everybody having to wait for me so when trio rang to ask where we were, I suggested that the rest of the group carry on without us.

We had to release my rear brake and take out one brake block to stop my wobbly wheel from jamming. I then rode very carefully into Blackpool, desperate not to break another spoke. 

Fancy wheels with low spoke counts are okay when they are not broken, but when you only have 20 spokes to start with and one breaks, it makes the wheel go way out of true. I didn't want to start messing about with other spoke tensions to try and straighten the wheel because I reckoned that I'd end up with more broken spokes instead!

Fortunately, there is a train from Blackpool North station which passes through Hebden Bridge on the way to Leeds so I was able to get back okay, but it meant that I only did 55 miles rather than my planned 110. What I was peeved about was that we had a strong cross/headwind for hours on the way to Blackpool and I'd been looking forward to bombing back with the wind behind me!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Aug 2010)

Bit of a bummer there Col. There's so much to be said for 32 spokers!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Bit of a bummer there Col. There's so much to be said for 32 spokers!


Yes, indeed! The previous wheels were 32-spokers and lasted me more than 10 years without a broken spoke and I only had to get them trued once in all that time. They were hand-built wheels, Open Pro rims, Campag hubs and double-butted spokes (DT?). When I've got a bit more cash I might get those serviced but for now I'll buy some spare spokes for the Aksiums (at £2 a spoke!). Now all I need to do is work out which version I've got - 2007 or 2008?


----------



## trio25 (21 Aug 2010)

Colin, the reason I rang is we had gone the wrong way and then thinking we were behind chased. We began to think maybe we were ahead but were unsure.

We were hoping to see you arrive at Blackpool, but as I have no idea where the train station is you may have gone another way in.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2010)

trio25 said:


> Colin, the reason I rang is we had gone the wrong way and then thinking we were behind chased. We began to think maybe we were ahead but were unsure.
> 
> We were hoping to see you arrive at Blackpool, but as I have no idea where the train station is you may have gone another way in.


We just went straight down that B-road from Inskip where you phoned from but I think there were one or two twists and turns in Blackpool before we turned off for the station. I thought you'd programmed the route into your GPS? There is one train an hour from Blackpool to here so I thought I'd check at the station and if I'd just missed one I was going to come down to the promenade and find y'all (assuming that you weren't already on your way back by then). As it turned out, my train was at the platform and due to go out less than 10 minutes later so I just got straight on it. 

I was feeling a bit miffed about having to abandon the ride and just wanted to get home as quick as possible really. 

The train stopped suddenly just outside Todmorden and the guard ran through the train. A couple of minutes later I saw a man wearing a fluoro jacket walking along the track looking under the train so they obviously thought they'd hit something (or somebody!). The train was stuck there for about 10 minutes but then we carried on so it must have been a false alarm. Either that, or there is a body stuck up in a nook under the train somewhere and they didn't spot it! I'll be monitoring the local papers for news.

I put my fish and chip money towards the £13.90 rail fare! I can't really afford to be spending money like that, but I wasn't going to risk trying to ride home on that wheel.


----------



## trio25 (21 Aug 2010)

I had programmed the route but the last bit I struggled with. We ended up at a chippy near the start of tonights nocture after asking some locals. 

Think the train was a sensible idea!


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2010)

Well that was an experience,good to meet all the cc'ers and put faces to the names.
Col that was really bad luck and there was no way you could have rode home,you did the sensible thing there.
Big thanks to Bromptonfb who got me back from Blackpool,really wouldn't have made it without you,absolutely shattered at the end,but I've now done my first 100+ mile ride,here's to the next one


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Aug 2010)

cheers potsy, no problem. i 'm pretty sure we did about 120 miles, but i'll work it out tomorrow, my mate just left and i'm knackered. you did really well to say you bonked and had a.. hehumm...incident. 

colin, how many miles did you have on your garmin from rochdale to the train station, please?


glad you got home safely colin, you were lucky that the wheel held.

nice to meet you all. 

i am well chuffed with myself, my second +100 miles this week (without embarrassing myself, as well), on a brompton!! and my first successful fixie ride.

a big thanks to fluffy, thanks for getting it started.

a good day all round, well maybe not for colin.

fiona, svendo...nice bikes...droooool.

globalti, you lucky sod, nice bike.


----------



## Globalti (22 Aug 2010)

Yes, it was good wasn't it? As Trio writes, Blackpool was a nightmare of pissed-up stag parties, we couldn't get to the sea so no swimming and we couldn't even find a chippy that wasn't Harry Ramsdens. In the end a cyclist told us about one in a back street and we found a nice little square to sit and eat our chips. The ride back was good with a mostly tail breeze helping us along. It was good to meet other forum members and put faces to names.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Aug 2010)

bikehike says potsy and i, did 115 miles. quite chuffed with that. 

a bit twilight zone that both my first two +100 mile rides worked out to within 0.2 miles in length to each other, especially when one was off road, and the other on road, freaky.


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2010)

Hello people, I got in later than expected last night as I told the wife i'd be back by four and underestimated it badly. Thankfully she didn't chew my head off and had even cooked me dinner!




Then I went round some friends and drank wine which clouded my fatigue of the legs (112.59 miles).

Was great to finally meet some CC folk! Globalti updated me on his river bike and trio was a testament by riding that fixie the whole way at a decent pace. Globalti's tailwind was present but I dont think it was for as long as originally predicted as by longridge I started to feel really jaded.


Good to hear Colin got back okay, there is nothing worse than a mechanical especially far from home. Was good weather for once so glad I could get some mileage in with some great company!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Well that was an experience,good to meet all the cc'ers and put faces to the names.
> Col that was really bad luck and there was no way you could have rode home,you did the sensible thing there.
> Big thanks to Bromptonfb who got me back from Blackpool,really wouldn't have made it without you,absolutely shattered at the end,but I've now done my first 100+ mile ride,here's to the next one



Good effort!





bromptonfb said:


> cheers potsy, no problem. i 'm pretty sure we did about 120 miles, but i'll work it out tomorrow, my mate just left and i'm knackered. you did really well to say you bonked and had a.. hehumm...incident.
> 
> colin, how many miles did you have on your garmin from rochdale to the train station, please?
> 
> ...



Great effort from you too Shaun. The more cycle commuters I meet who are surging ahead in fitness relative to me, the more I see the benefits of regular shorter rides rather then the occasional mega-hilly ones I tend to do.


Station-station was 54.6 miles. I did an approximate check of your route (not knowing exactly which way you rode back. If you went straight up the B-road to Longridge, then Hurst Green, Mitton, Whalley, Padiham, Rossendale Road. Manchester Road, I reckon with the extra you did to Rochdale that is about 112 miles. Allow a few miles messing about in Blackpool and you probably did about 115.



Globalti said:


> Yes, it was good wasn't it? As Trio writes, Blackpool was a nightmare of pissed-up stag parties, we couldn't get to the sea so no swimming and we couldn't even find a chippy that wasn't Harry Ramsdens. In the end a cyclist told us about one in a back street and we found a nice little square to sit and eat our chips.  The ride back was good with a mostly tail breeze helping us along.  It was good to meet other forum members and put faces to names.


I'm miffed about not getting that tailwind!

Talking of names to faces - I was struggling yesterday because there were so many new faces in one ride and then people started taking jackets off or putting them on so their appearance kept changing. I'm also convinced that one or two riders joined us at certain points that I didn't know about! Well, I know about new CC member CapnAhab, but who was it wearing grey shorts and riding a yellow bike, for instance? He was with us when we left Longridge but I couldn't remember where he'd joined us.


Here's the group photograph that I took. Could anybody identify 'A' and 'B' for me (apologies guys, I think I remember 400bhp though I'm not sure, and I've clean forgotten who the other rider was - there was just too much going on yesterday for me to take it all in!)






Kneeling: Fluffy.


Left to Right: bigjim, Fiona N, trio25, 'A', 'B', Garz, Svendo, bromptonfb, Globalti, CapnAhab (joined CC today after chatting to us up there!), potsy.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2010)

Col, 'b' is 400bhp and 'a' is his friend who I'm not sure if he's on cc or not,they joined us at Rochdale station.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Aug 2010)

*
Station-station was 54.6 miles. I did an approximate check of your route (not knowing exactly which way you rode back. If you went straight up the B-road to Longridge, then Hurst Green, Mitton, Whalley, Padiham, Rossendale Road. Manchester Road, I reckon with the extra you did to Rochdale that is about 112 miles. Allow a few miles messing about in Blackpool and you probably did about 115.*


we went,

b/pool - a583 - a5085 - a59 - a677- b6236 - brownhill rd - shadsworth - haslingden rd - grotty rotty - crawshawbooth - you know the rest. 114.8 miles.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> we went,
> 
> b/pool - a583 - a5085 - a59 - a677- b6236 - brownhill rd - shadsworth - haslingden rd - grotty rotty - crawshawbooth - you know the rest. 114.8 miles.



Ugh - talk about A-roads and city centres! I think we inhabit different worlds...


----------



## Fiona N (22 Aug 2010)

Great day out - many thanks to Fluffy and Colin for getting us together and out there 

BigJim and I had a very pleasant ride along the Promenade from the chip stop - and a short ferry ride from Fleetwood across the Wyre estuary. After dropping Bigjim in Pilling (he stopped there, I should hasten to add, in case of misunderstandings  Trio and Gobalti will know what I mean...) I took advantage of the tailwind to do a very quick few miles to Lancaster. The tailwind had the regrettable (very shortly) effect of making me feel much better than I probably was so I turned off the A6 and headed off through Caton and Hornby to Kirby Lonsdale. Those familiar with the area will know there's a very substantial hill between Kirby Lonsdale and Kendal and it was grovelling up this that I quickly came to regret my enthusiasm in Lancaster. Anyway, I was home ca. 7.30pm after about 187km, so a very satisfying day out.

Lovely to meet some fellow forumers and put faces to names. I'm glad everyone made it home in more-or-less one piece. Commiserations to Colin on the wheel problems, a real bummer all round, especially missing the fish and chips


----------



## longers (22 Aug 2010)

Great turnout. Shame about the mechanical for Colin but well done Potsy!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (22 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Ugh - talk about A-roads and city centres! I think we inhabit different worlds...




no city centers (the roads skirted around the centers). very nice roads. 
i think because potsy and i commute thru city centre traffic, daily, it felt very quiet. well, we had a busy 1/2 mile due to preston match finishing as we entered that area. tbh tho, the roads were very quiet and the cycle lanes were nice and wide.


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'm also convinced that one or two riders joined us at certain points that I didn't know about! Well, I know about new CC member CapnAhab, but who was it wearing grey shorts and riding a yellow bike, for instance? He was with us when we left Longridge but I couldn't remember where he'd joined us.



I think I mentioned it earlier in a thread that a friend of mine was probably going to join us for a part of the journey. So the guy on the yellow bike, with grey shorts and the blue top was Mike, I shall mention it to him and see if he will join up to the forums.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Fancy wheels with low spoke counts are okay when they are not broken, but when you only have 20 spokes to start with and one breaks, it makes the wheel go way out of true. I didn't want to start messing about with other spoke tensions to try and straighten the wheel because I reckoned that I'd end up with more broken spokes instead!


_Lazy reviewers alert!_

I read two different Aksium reviews and both said that the front _and_ rear wheels have 20 spokes. In fact (I've just counted) the front wheels have 20, but the rears have 24. It's obvious to me that one reviewer didn't bother counting the spokes, and the other copied the first reviewer!


----------



## Simba (22 Aug 2010)

Thanks for a good ride everyone, I had to peel off at blackburn as work called me the night before. Getting out of blackburn was a task in itself, I needed to get on the A666 and it took me 45 minutes to find it, then it was up on the hills for most of the way home.

Bromptonfb thanks for staying with me on them nasty climbs.

Everyone else, thanks for making it happen. Thanks Colin for planning the route also.

EDIT: Let me know if you are up for another sometime before winter sets in.


----------



## trio25 (22 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Yes, it was good wasn't it? As Trio writes, Blackpool was a nightmare of pissed-up stag parties, we couldn't get to the sea so no swimming and we couldn't even find a chippy that wasn't Harry Ramsdens. In the end a cyclist told us about one in a back street and we found a nice little square to sit and eat our chips. The ride back was good with a mostly tail breeze helping us along. It was good to meet other forum members and put faces to names.



I am still not convinced about that tailwind!!!!

My legs were sore today riding! I think the ride back killed them.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2010)

trio25 said:


> I am still not convinced about that tailwind!!!!
> 
> My legs were sore today riding! I think the ride back killed them.



Me and brompton felt the tailwind for the 1st few miles out of Blackpool,then it all got too painful to care which way the wind was blowing


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2010)

Agreed potsy!

I would say this mythical 'tailwind' only lasted about 10 miles..


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2010)

trio25 said:


> My legs were sore today riding! I think the ride back killed them.



Impressive, riding the day after


----------



## 400bhp (22 Aug 2010)

potsy said:


> Col, 'b' is 400bhp and 'a' is his friend who I'm not sure if he's on cc or not,they joined us at Rochdale station.



Don't know if rider a, Gaz (mate) is a Cycle Chat "doer". He does lurk though...


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2010)

I too went for a 22 mile ride today to stretch the legs so to speak, they actually feel better for it im shocked to say!


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2010)

Well, I agree that the tail wind did weaken as we rode inland, as you would expect.

BTW yesterday there was a WW11 flypast at Lytham so we shot over in the car to see the Spitfire and the Hurricane, though in the end only the Hurricane showed up; I guess the Spit got shot down. Out of interest we came home via the same cross-country route and I can tell you that in a car it's a ball-ache; long straight stretches followed by 90 degree bends, so difficult to maintain a steady speed and towards Longridge surprisingly twisty and hilly. As a driver I thought "never again" and my two passengers weren't impressed with it either!


----------



## Garz (23 Aug 2010)

Any news on that tandem Ben?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Well, I agree that the tail wind did weaken as we rode inland, as you would expect.
> 
> BTW yesterday there was a WW11 flypast at Lytham so we shot over in the car to see the Spitfire and the Hurricane, though in the end only the Hurricane showed up; I guess the Spit got shot down. Out of interest we came home via the same cross-country route and I can tell you that in a car it's a ball-ache; long straight stretches followed by 90 degree bends, so difficult to maintain a steady speed and towards Longridge surprisingly twisty and hilly. As a driver I thought "never again" and my two passengers weren't impressed with it either!



Depends what car you are in mate


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2010)

Garz said:


> Any news on that tandem Ben?



The tandem was part of the reason for coming back that way. The owner was out cycling and his dopey teenage daughter didn't even know whether he had sold it or not. She wasn't even prepared to let me have a look at it, but she thought he was asking about £300 for it. I left my telephone number and he hasn't called back.


----------



## adamjones (23 Aug 2010)

trio25 said:


> I am still not convinced about that tailwind!!!!
> 
> My legs were sore today riding! I think the ride back killed them.



Given the circumstances this comment is highly insensitive!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2010)

Post mortem on my duff wheel:

I bought the wheels about 6 weeks ago off a mate who had only ridden last summer on them. I spoke to him about the wheel problem last night and apparently, he'd been out on a ride one day when his rear mech went into the wheel and broke a couple of spokes. He replaced them and rode another few weeks on the wheels but eventually another spoke broke. I'm hoping that that one and the one I broke were the last of the damaged spokes from the original rear mech incident and that the wheel will be reliable after it has been repaired this time.

Pedal On sell Mavic parts so I'll buy a pack of 4 cassette side spokes and carry 3 as spares, wrapped in bubble-wrap in my seat tube. It's nearly always those spokes that break because they are under the greatest tension due to the rear wheel's dishing.

The spokes are straight-pull and my mate reckons that you can replace one without even having to take the wheel off the bike, so it wouldn't be a major problem if it happened again, though it would still be annoying.


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Post mortem on my duff wheel:
> 
> The spokes are straight-pull and my mate reckons that you can replace one without even having to take the wheel off the bike, so it wouldn't be a major problem if it happened again, though it would still be annoying.



Sounds right, I suppose you could just unscrew the broken spoke and holding the nipple, screw in the new one. You'd need the special Mavic spoke key though, wouldn't you?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Aug 2010)

Globalti said:


> Sounds right, I suppose you could just unscrew the broken spoke and holding the nipple, screw in the new one. You'd need the special Mavic spoke key though, wouldn't you?



Oh no - not _more_ expense... what is the special Mavic spoke key? Shaun's multitool seemed to fit the spoke nipple when we were removing the broken spoke on Saturday.

*PS* I found one at Pedal On - it looks like the Aksiums don't require it. The nipples looked pretty conventional TBH.


----------



## bigjim (23 Aug 2010)

Not long in from a very wet ride back from Pilling. Torrential rain most of the way. Good fun over Belmont. Why when it is instructing a 20mph limit because of loose gravel do they insist on doing 80 and splatting me with wet muddy gravel bullets? Grr. A few memories added.


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2010)

Nice pics bigjim!

Any chance of seeing these like Colin's put up?


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2010)

No idea how to do that. Though I can send originals to anybody who does know.


Garz said:


> Nice pics bigjim!
> 
> Any chance of seeing these like Colin's put up?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> No idea how to do that. Though I can send originals to anybody who does know.


You have to have the pictures hosted somewhere online. I've got my own hosting account for my blog so I stick them on there, but you could get yourself a Flickr account and use that.

Once you have the pictures online, just click the _Insert Image_ icon two places to the right of the smiley face icon above and put the web address of your hosted picture in the popup box below where it says _Image URL._


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2010)

Yea. I've got a flicker account, thats where they came from. I first resized them in Picasa then uploaded to flicker then as you described. I may have a play around later to see why mine are different.


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


>


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2010)




----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2010)

It's a bit of a coincidence you catching that Ferry at Fleetwood because I was thinking about doing that myself some time. How much does it cost and how often does it run?


----------



## bigjim (24 Aug 2010)

Every 30 mins. £1.50 and 50p for the bike. Could be part of a circular run out to blackpool and back. Great traffic free cycle path run down the prom.I came back a different route through Pilling and great Eccleston. had to pay 10p on the toll bridge. Then through the lanes to Preston but you can cut across to east lanc's.


ColinJ said:


> It's a bit of a coincidence you catching that Ferry at Fleetwood because I was thinking about doing that myself some time. How much does it cost and how often does it run?


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2010)

bigjim said:


> Every 30 mins. £1.50 and 50p for the bike. Could be part of a circular run out to blackpool and back. Great traffic free cycle path run down the prom.I came back a different route through Pilling and great Eccleston. had to pay 10p on the toll bridge. Then through the lanes to Preston but you can cut across to east lanc's.


Thanks. It's a bit cheeky making you pay extra for the bike though!

I'm sure that I went over that toll bridge with a mate once. A woman came out to take the money and he just accelerated away without paying (cheapskate). I ended up paying for him!


----------



## Globalti (25 Aug 2010)

Nice to see a picture of Wyre Rose, I've also considered using her as part of a circular tour of the Fylde. There's a nice cafe at the start of the old railway to Lancaster, just outside Glasson Dock so it ought to be possible to arrange a circular tour taking in all the points of interest. I've even tried to follow the coast between Pilling and Glasson Dock but it's MTBs only for some sections.


----------

